# Brush Pants Recommendations - Again



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

Filson chaps. Wear whatever you want underneath them.


----------



## fordman1 (Dec 12, 2015)

Nostromo said:


> Did you get the Made in the USA part?


I didn't have too.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

fordman1 said:


> I didn't have too.


Now I wonder what that means.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I have three brush pants that I wear every year and they are all Cabelas and have held up extremely well. I have an old, lined pair that are about 20 years old. A bit worn around the edges but still going strong. I also have a waterproof pair that is about 10 years old and still looks great. My most used pair is a lightweight pair that is about 10 years old too and is still in good shape. I bird hunt over 40 days per year.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Pantagonia has a sale on brush pants right now. Their stuff is high quality ( and price). but these may be what the OP is thinking about.
https://www.patagonia.com/product/f...gid=web-specials-mens#tile-83=&start=1&sz=108

Thank Oh Yeah for this intel.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

fordman1 said:


> There pants basically look like they stole the design from Orvis.


Not even close to the same materials. Our re-designed pants which will be launching on Friday at Pheasant Fest go back to traditional pockets. Interestingly enough, the design I came up with for those pants, I designed 4 years ago, before Orvis came out with theirs. Their pant is a soft-shell pant mine is an early to mid season pant. That is made right here in Michigan.


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

Nostromo said:


> Pantagonia has a sale on brush pants right now. Their stuff is high quality ( and price). but these may be what the OP is thinking about.
> https://www.patagonia.com/product/f...gid=web-specials-mens#tile-83=&start=1&sz=108
> 
> Thank Oh Yeah for this intel.


I own a pair of those. Comfortable for sure and have stretch in certain places to allow movement. They are a touch heavy for early season. And if you said they were waterproof it would be a joke. Really anything though on a wet day is not going to be waterproof and you just have to accept that imo. 3 seasons and only a couple small rips.


----------



## fordman1 (Dec 12, 2015)

Resi


BIGSP said:


> Not even close to the same materials. Our re-designed pants which will be launching on Friday at Pheasant Fest go back to traditional pockets. Interestingly enough, the design I came up with for those pants, I designed 4 years ago, before Orvis came out with theirs. Their pant is a soft-shell pant mine is an early to mid season pant. That is made right here in Michigan.


Re-designed, sounds exciting.


----------



## Zeboy (Oct 4, 2002)

Surprised that no-one has mentioned LL Bean. I have been quite pleased with their upland clothing and boots. I think that their Technical upland products are well thought out. They have plenty of 25% off sales throughout the year if you are planning ahead.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

It’s interesting, that the modern brands producing Upland menswear, have taken to stretchy materials and skinny jeans.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Gamekeeper said:


> It’s interesting, that the modern brands producing Upland menswear, have taken to stretchy materials and skinny jeans.


Im currently about to go to market with a pair of leather chaps attached to yoga pants. Comfy in the rear and hugs the nuts.


----------



## fordman1 (Dec 12, 2015)

Gamekeeper said:


> It’s interesting, that the modern brands producing Upland menswear, have taken to stretchy materials and skinny jeans.


I don't see many skinny jeans anymore just fat genes.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

I was shooting ptarmigan up on the side of Mt Bierstadt in CO, the first time I saw a spandex bird hunter.
Scarred me for life.

Probably the most important aspect of a pair of hunting pants is a gussetted crotch, and nylon faced legs. After that is the rise.

they have to fit loosely for good footwork when shooting.


----------



## Back woods (Jul 30, 2003)

Carhartt here.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Back woods said:


> Carhartt here.


A tad warm for Georgia! Lol.


----------



## Back woods (Jul 30, 2003)

birdhntr said:


> A tad warm for Georgia! Lol.


Lol...Today it was. Hit a high of 80.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Back woods said:


> Lol...Today it was. Hit a high of 80.


Yup saw that.It hit 63 in Kansas on our trip and it was hard for them oddly.When grouse hunting 62 wasn't that bad on them.I imagine they get acclimated to the cold weather then a day like that hits them harder


----------



## DennisB (May 9, 2018)

LL Bean upland pants are currently on sale for $59.99 with free shipping


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

DennisB said:


> LL Bean upland pants are currently on sale for $59.99 with free shipping


Not sure if I'm referring to the same pair but I burned up a low price pair fast.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

The stitching is paramount felled seams,bar tacking,and even better if stressed areas are back stitched.Quality of thread is important.


----------

